# Best online store that ships to Canada?



## viboy (Nov 3, 2012)

Besides Big Al's where would you recommend buying online? Looking for equipment at the moment but plants down the road.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Off the top of my head. Two sponsors of this forum:

JLAquatics.com
 Pets and Ponds


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Like I said in your other thread I had a good experience with Pets and Ponds. If you get to the free shipping mininum you will save some $$$...


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Off the top of my head. Two sponsors of this forum:
> 
> JLAquatics.com
> Pets and Ponds


+1 . You can't go wrong with either of them. I have used but many of times with out a problem..


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

We also ship all North America as well.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

All good stores listed so far. I've ordered from JEHMCO Main for hard to find items, meds, fish room supplies, etc. without any problems either, but they're in the US, I think in New Jersey, so I don't know if they Hurricane Sandy affected them.


----------

